# LabPE Quality  and Ethics



## flexmichigan (May 30, 2012)

I really didn't want to post anything in the public forum but after trying to handle the problem in private and getting nowhere I figured the least I could do is help others. I recently started Folli 344 from the above mentioned company. After two uses I now have flu like symptoms, a ping pong ball size lump on my leg, and my entire stomach is red, painful, and swollen. When I contacted them to help they replied in numerous emails that this is a normal thing and to just enjoy the end results.

I might be crazy but this doesn't seem right to me. This is not normal and is very scary. What is even scarier is that they are recommending I continue with the product. Not only does this makes me concerned about their quality but also about there ethics and expert advice.

A simple wow that sucks bro we will refund your product or replace it with something else would have been nice


----------



## D-Lats (May 30, 2012)

It's probably a reaction to the folli. Im pretty sure davig90 had the same thing happen from a different company. Go see a dr bro. No one here can do shit. It's a "research product" no reaction good or bad can be blamed on labpe. You decided to use the stuff you deal with the consequences. Suck it up an get off the stuff.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (May 30, 2012)

First off, why didn't you contact a rep from the board when you were having questions or issues?  Second.. why is your stomach affected?  You know that Folli should be injected IM.. not subq.  If you would like to PM me and discuss this, we can look at your situation and run over the details.. there are a ton of factors that could be the culprit here.  We've had countless researchers use our Folli product, including myself, and and all has been well.. sure there are sides that some researchers experience, but it's different for each individual.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (May 30, 2012)

Here are a few of the most common reported side effects from Folli.. 

flu like symptoms 
heart palpitations 
 small welts at the injection site that persisted for a day or two after injection
 lethargy 

Folli injections are slightly painful. Similar to AAS PIP ... the muscle will be tender and kinda sore for a day or two after injectiom. I would recommend injecting in larger muscle groups.


----------



## flexmichigan (May 30, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> First off, why didn't you contact a rep from the board when you were having questions or issues?  Second.. why is your stomach affected?  You know that Folli should be injected IM.. not subq.  If you would like to PM me and discuss this, we can look at your situation and run over the details.. there are a ton of factors that could be the culprit here.  We've had countless researchers use our Folli product, including myself, and and all has been well.. sure there are sides that some researchers experience, but it's different for each individual.



I did contact a board rep actually! Who  then told me to contact Labpe. I was also told that sub Q or IM are both fine. In the last 12 years this is the first time this has happened so not sure what other factors other than quality of product there is.


----------



## flexmichigan (May 30, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> It's probably a reaction to the folli. Im pretty sure davig90 had the same thing happen from a different company. Go see a dr bro. No one here can do shit. It's a "research product" no reaction good or bad can be blamed on labpe. You decided to use the stuff you deal with the consequences. Suck it up an get off the stuff.



Got an appointment tomorrow already. I never asked anyone here to do shit. Just making it aware that the quality is poor and based on your response and the emails i have received so is there customer service. So do i stay on and enjoy my results or get off the stuff? Apparently labpe and their reps arent' on the same page


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (May 30, 2012)

flexmichigan said:


> I did contact a board rep actually! Who  then told me to contact Labpe. I was also told that sub Q or IM are both fine. In the last 12 years this is the first time this has happened so not sure what other factors other than quality of product there is.



You've been using Folli for 12 years?  Subq is considered Ok to use, I suppose I shouldn't have worded it the way I did, but IM is much more effective and IMO more comfortable.  The side effects that you are reporting coincide with commonly reported sides of Folli.


----------



## Ezskanken (May 30, 2012)

Honest question and not an attack on you, but have you done any of your own research on folli to see what others have experienced and how they went about research before you started your own?  And exactly what folli is, how it's made, and what it does?

Each of Labpe products come with lab testing results, if quality wasn't there, you would not have received anything, or would have recieved an email after purchase stating this and refund would be issued.


----------



## flexmichigan (May 30, 2012)

Ezskanken said:


> Honest question and not an attack on you, but have you done any of your own research on folli to see what others have experienced and how they went about research before you started your own?  And exactly what folli is, how it's made, and what it does?
> 
> Each of Labpe products come with lab testing results, if quality wasn't there, you would not have received anything, or would have recieved an email after purchase stating this and refund would be issued.



Sure did spent over 2 months researching actually especially because it's considered a virus. I would never start anything without researching first I read through studies and examples. Also reviewed lots of logs and other postings ect. Then had 2 friends use it prior to me. They had some good results and minimal sides but their product was not from labpe. 

And yes some logs reported sides but not the extent I am having. And the funny thing is labpe doesnt seem to really care. At least I know where not to get products


----------



## flexmichigan (May 30, 2012)

Ezskanken said:


> Honest question and not an attack on you, but have you done any of your own research on folli to see what others have experienced and how they went about research before you started your own?  And exactly what folli is, how it's made, and what it does?
> 
> Each of Labpe products come with lab testing results, if quality wasn't there, you would not have received anything, or would have recieved an email after purchase stating this and refund would be issued.



Also I sell Shit in a box. It comes with lab results and a guarantee so it's good and I recommend people eat it and don't worry about any of the sides cause its a verified quality product


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (May 30, 2012)

Brother.. I'm not really sure what to say to you at this point.  You've never run Folli before, correct?  You are experience side effects that are commonly reported with the peptide.  So yes, the quality of the peptide is causing your issues.. because it's a quality product. LOL.


----------



## Ezskanken (May 30, 2012)

He sells "shit" in a box, and has been using folli for 12 years!?  Must post pics, because this is probably the longest human research ever conducted...EVER!


----------



## flexmichigan (May 30, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Brother.. I'm not really sure what to say to you at this point.  You've never run Folli before, correct?  You are experience side effects that are commonly reported with the peptide.  So yes, the quality of the peptide is causing your issues.. because it's a quality product. LOL.



I know lots who have run foli without having this problem so this is a really silly post. I wonder why they didn't get lumps, redness, swelling, ect but still got the gains.  Things of quality don't cause that kind of reaction no matter what the product is. Lets use Test prop for example. Sometimes it can be very painful and cause intense swelling and redness and other times it doesn't! Why? Because of the way its made. The shitty stuff causes pain the good doesn't. Pretty simple concept. I am very aware of the sides that others had with folli. This is not the same type. My sides are unbearable and are forcing me to go to the doctor so stop telling me it's quality.


----------



## flexmichigan (May 30, 2012)

Ezskanken said:


> He sells "shit" in a box, and has been using folli for 12 years!?  Must post pics, because this is probably the longest human research ever conducted...EVER!



I never said I ran folli for 12 years. Hooked on phonics learn to read bro. You guys are doing a great job at showing how knowledgable and helpful you are. Keep up the good work. Good Talk.


----------



## flexmichigan (May 30, 2012)

Luckily I spoke with someone from Labpe that actually helped so I am done with this thread. Hopefully everyone gets to see how great you all handled this situation. lol Ill post up how quality your product is after I see the doctor. Thanks for all the help


----------



## TwisT (May 30, 2012)

2 things where I see both partys being wrong here-

1- Folli hasn't been on the market for 12 years. It was introduced to the black market last year. 
2- Follistatin shouldn't leave a reaction like that.

Glad you got it solved OP, closing

-T


----------

